#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  Which one to choose JIIT or LNMIIT?

## droftware

I am only interested in CSE branch,which one will be better?





  Similar Threads: Jaypee(JIIT+JUIT+JUET) Placement Which college should be preferred LNMIIT or JIIT ?? for admission in 2012 Which college should be preferred LNMIIT or JIIT ?? for admission in 2012 ? lnmiit

----------

